# Horrible accident at the MN State Fair, I'm so broken-hearted



## NeuroticMare (Jan 8, 2012)

Some friends and I went to the State Fair today just to have some fun at the end of summer. Minnesota has a big fair and BIG horse show schedule that goes on and on and is free to watch.

While the entire group was there we watched a few things at the horse show, but basically just walked around and took in the sites. After our friends went home, my boyfriend and I decided to stay to mosey around some more but his knee was sore so we went to watch the horse show some more before walking out. I ran into an old friend and her daughter and we sat chatting watching the "normal" classes, the end of a hunter pleasure class, and then some pole weaving.

After poles, they set up a pattern I had never seen, it ended up being two barrel patterns on opposite ends of the arena, with a line drawn down the middle of the arena. Riders start on either side of the line, run the barrels on the opposite side of the line, and then come back "home" crossing the line (and each other) again. First one across the lines wins the heat. I found out later this is called a stump race. At any rate, it was mostly what you'd see in barrel racing but a few close calls. We happened to be sitting right on the center line 2 rows up (the first row behind the box seats, friend was sitting in the box seats eating their dinner).

Then two horses went, full speed, the guy was waving at someone in the audience on his run home and the horses COLLIDED at a full gallop. There was a huge cracking sound and everyone was screaming, it was HORRIBLE. The guys horse flipped completely over the girl's. His horse did not get back up, it was thrashing with his front legs but his hind legs were limp, I think he must have broken his back. The girls horse lept up and started rearing and leaping around but from what I could tell, never set his leg down. There was blood squirting out of the leg but someone got him stopped on the wall. The girl was in shock and carried out, the guy was with his horse screaming (a bunch of people were holding it down). They evacuated the coliseum (luckily this was after 10pm so not terribly crowded) and from what I heard in the barns later on the horse that was up was sent to the U (across the fair grounds) for surgery, the other did not make it. I hope since the horse that got up did not ever put that leg down that he has a chance, for the girls sake. She saw the accident coming and tried to stop but by then he was over taking her so she had barely sat back for the whoa. I also found out the guy was riding his younger sisters horse.

My heart is broken for the horses and the families and the riders. How horrible. I can't sleep tonight because I see it every time I close my eyes and just thank God my two are safe at home tonight. I did write the Fair and the Horse Council about this event being taken out. It seemed so dangerous from the get-go, but this should not happen again. Even if both had seen it coming in time, a game horse who knows their job is a difficult animal to stop at the best of times, it just doesn't seem like a good idea. 

On a side-note, some idiot henceforth known as "jerkface" started video taping and laughing at the people holding the horse down. I had turned my back to the arena to talk to some young teenagers who were behind me and my boyfriend saw it and told him to stop taping. When he didn't I said "those horses were those kids' best friends, you are being a *** *****" (you get the point) when he still didn't stop, a horse show mom (I assume) came over and took the camera out of his hands and turned it off. He needs a stronger name than Jerkface.


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

Oh my gosh thats horrible! So lucky the riders didn't get hurt. Im so sorry you had to witness this. My hearts go out to the riders and the horses owners. And to the idiot videoing? Well lets hope this doesnt end up on youtube.


----------



## WickedNag (Sep 7, 2010)

I just read about this on facebook. So very sad... God's Speed to all involved.


----------



## ESPIE413 (Aug 27, 2012)

OH MY GOODNESS! that is crazy! I never heard of that kind of "pattern" I am in shock of what happened and I am just reading it. I am so sorry you had to witness that.


----------



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

Wow. Just, wow.

This is why you always need to keep your bearings while on your horse. Not wave at family members. What a horrible ordeal. I hope the girls horse makes it...
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Copperhead (Jun 27, 2012)

Who's bright idea was it to send two galloping horses barreling at eachother at full speed?

Fairs are full of stupidity and poor horsemanship. A barrel horse knows the pattern but they aren't used to having to dodge other horses while they run it. Ontop of that, fairs don't have the best racers, and they usually have a hard time running barrels in a straight line.

This was a tragedy and its a shame that it happened. It could have been prevented if someone in the judge's stand said "Hey, this might be a bad idea".

I'm glad none of the rider's were hurt. Its a shame the horses had to suffer...and I'm happy that no one else had to run this pattern and risk the same fate after the accident.


----------



## Chevaux (Jun 27, 2012)

OP, I`m glad you wrote the fair and horse council about it. It's tragedy all round. And where do you even begin to try and make something like that right?


----------



## Copperhead (Jun 27, 2012)

PintoTess said:


> Oh my gosh thats horrible! So lucky the riders didn't get hurt. Im so sorry you had to witness this. My hearts go out to the riders and the horses owners. And to the idiot videoing? Well lets hope this doesnt end up on youtube.


You can bet someone in the stands has that entire race on video. I was in the fair rodeo and I was surprised at how many videos of my event were up.

I hope whoever has a video uses their brain before posting it. Such a tragedy...especially at a state fair, where everyone is at for family fun.


----------



## poppy1356 (Jan 18, 2012)

Just to clarify, as of this morning both horses were alive. One of the riders used to board at my barn and was in contact with a current boarder. Although one may have to be put down today and the other is in stable condition.


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

Thanks for the update Poppy
There are accidents in the best organised competitions - horses are unpredictable at best but to have something like this just as a spectator sport is irresponsible to say the least. It sounds as if the one rider wasn't even taking the whole thing seriously which is often the case when things get too frivolous. He is going to have to live with that on his concience
That Youtube video is just going to be fuel for all those people who say horse sports should be banned. Organisers need to be more aware of unnecessary risk taking and competitors should be more careful not to do anything that could bring their sport in disrepute.


----------



## Copperhead (Jun 27, 2012)

poppy1356 said:


> Just to clarify, as of this morning both horses were alive. One of the riders used to board at my barn and was in contact with a current boarder. Although one may have to be put down today and the other is in stable condition.


What the diagnosis on the one who couldn't get up? I'm presuming this is the one who might have to be put down?


----------



## barrelbeginner (Jan 31, 2012)

oh my gosh! That is so sad.. Someone actually posted that video? and BOTH horses are okay? I thought one had to be put down right there?


----------



## Copperhead (Jun 27, 2012)

barrelbeginner said:


> oh my gosh! That is so sad.. Someone actually posted that video? and BOTH horses are okay? I thought one had to be put down right there?


Not sure if anyone has posted a video or not.

I mentioned that someone in ths stands probably has a video, and they should use their brains before posting it...if they do.


----------



## barrelbeginner (Jan 31, 2012)

yes, you would think that they SHOULDNT post it.. that would be horrible.. I hope that both horses, SOMEHOW pull through.. my question.. how did the horses not see eachother?


----------



## poppy1356 (Jan 18, 2012)

The guys horse is the one who has told us the events. His horse may have a skull fracture from what I was told. Xrays are being done to determine the case. 

I do not know the guy personally so I'm not going to comment on his side of the story, just wanted to clarify that the horses may live. But from the sounds of it the his horse might not have a chance.


----------



## barrelbeginner (Jan 31, 2012)

yikes!... that is sad.. so was it too late for the horses to like turn when they wre running NOT to hit one another.. or could they not even see eachother?


----------



## churumbeque (Dec 20, 2009)

A few years ago I posted about how upset I was and started boycotting the local fair because of the chuck wagon races. 2 horses broke their legs jn 1 evening. I got lambasted as every one seemed to think that was ok and every sport is dangerous. You might look up the thread on Omak suicide race as many horses die in that race and no one seems to care.


----------



## poppy1356 (Jan 18, 2012)

barrelbeginner said:


> yikes!... that is sad.. so was it too late for the horses to like turn when they wre running NOT to hit one another.. or could they not even see eachother?


I've been told one side of the story, but there are two sides to every story. Personaly I hold both parties responsible for the accident as it was each their decision to enter this race in the first place. If people wouldn't enter and put their horses in unnecissary risk they wouldn't have enough people to run the race.


----------



## Jericho (Sep 1, 2012)

How very sad. Feel bad for all involved, but the person waving, that will be a tough one to carry.


----------



## barrelbeginner (Jan 31, 2012)

churumbeque said:


> A few years ago I posted about how upset I was and started boycotting the local fair because of the chuck wagon races. 2 horses broke their legs jn 1 evening. I got lambasted as every one seemed to think that was ok and every sport is dangerous. You might look up the thread on Omak suicide race as many horses die in that race and no one seems to care.


Im sure people care.. they just know they can't stop it without stopping ALL other equestrain events..


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

It's a miracle that the humans are both alive.


----------



## Copperhead (Jun 27, 2012)

I've seen professionals collide into eachother because they were so focussed on what was happening with their horses, they didn't look up.

Thats the beautiful thing (and sometimes tragic) about horses. Once they are well enough trained, they will go into battle for you and die. Not because they want to, but because you asked them to. Those horses charged into eachother because no one asked them to move out of the way of eachother. They did it for their riders.

A horse can definitely live through a skull fracture. We had a polo horse who got kicked in the head while out in the field. She had a huge dent in her head, but her brain was fine with some minimal damages to the nasal cavities. It looked horrible but she was alright.


----------



## poppy1356 (Jan 18, 2012)

From what I've been told (remember I have not spoken directly to guy involved so it may be exaggerated) but the horse with a possible skull fracture was still bleeding from the nose this morning. I do not know anything about brain injuries so I have no idea what this would mean for the outcome.


----------



## barrelbeginner (Jan 31, 2012)

well please keep us updated from what you have been told


----------



## poppy1356 (Jan 18, 2012)

The person I got the information from I won't see again until tomorrow evening perhaps. So until then the news may be the best source of info.


----------



## EmilyJoy (Dec 30, 2011)

Subbing hopefully it turns out okay..Any info on how the riders are?


----------



## Cherie (Dec 16, 2010)

It is a regular Appaloosa event that has been held for at least 45 or 50 years. It is called a Camas Prairie Stump Race.


----------



## barrelbeginner (Jan 31, 2012)

Ive heard of the event before. My sisters friends mother did it.. and the horses ran by eachother and the girls legs got caught. My sisters friends mom's leg legiment tore off of her leg..


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

Copperhead said:


> A horse can definitely live through a skull fracture. We had a polo horse who got kicked in the head while out in the field. She had a huge dent in her head, but her brain was fine with some minimal damages to the nasal cavities. It looked horrible but she was alright.


Similar story here. My mom's ex-boyfriend plays polo, and one of his polo horses was kicked in the head by another of his horses. All horses had back shoes, so you can imagine the impact of that. He found her with a dished-in skull, bleeding horrendously, and loaded her on the trailer to take her to OSU. She had surgery to remove all the bone fragments (twenty-two fragments or something like that), but the university said she was extremely lucky it hadn't done damage to her brain. She stayed there for a few months to heal and was brought home and quarantined from the other horses for a while so she didn't reinjure it.

It was awful, we had no idea if she would live or have mental trauma or behavioral changes. She's being ridden again and playing polo two years later.

So yes, horses can live through skull fractures and still lead useable lives.


----------



## kassierae (Jan 1, 2010)

I watched two horses collide at a show once, but it was not during this event. It was a regular barrel race, and a friend's bit broke in the horses mouth. She couldn't stop him, so er brother and his horse jumped in front to try and grab the bridle, but didn't get out of the way in time. The two horses collided, also striking one of the main posts in the ring. There was a loud crack, and the one horse's leg was dangling so the other was taken back to the trailer, seemingly fine. Then it was noticed that Dually, the one at the trailer, was bleeding profusely from his nose and had a dent in his head so he was rushed to the vet hospital. Buck ended up breaking his shoulder and recovering after a few months of rest and was used for light riding after that. Dually recovered 100% aside from a small dent in his head. After some more training he was a fabulous barrel horse, we joke that the knock to the head put some sense in him. It wasn't the most horrific thing I've ever seen, but it shook me up so bad I had to scratch the rest of the day.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## kayleeloveslaneandlana (Apr 10, 2011)

Oh my goodness what a horrible story... Hope both horses will pull through. It's amazing how the riders didn't get seriously injured.....


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

I'm really glad the riders were lkay. 
That is the stupidest thing I have ever heard of. Hopefully a lesson was learned.


----------



## wild_spot (Jan 30, 2008)

In mounted games you pass your next rider at a flat gallop to hand over equipment, and collisions happen. Ive been in one, both me and the other rider got somersaulted off and both horses went down. Thought my horse broke his leg but he had just pinched a nerve in his shoulder. It's a very terrifying thing. I hope the horses pull through.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Joe4d (Sep 1, 2011)

do you have a link to a news report ? 
You seem to be the sole source reporting this.


----------



## AlexS (Aug 9, 2010)

Joe4d said:


> do you have a link to a news report ?
> You seem to be the sole source reporting this.


I noticed that too, which brought up an interesting issue with her user name, which I reported, as I am pretty sure the OP was banned under another name.


----------



## poppy1356 (Jan 18, 2012)

Who? I haven't seen the op post since the first one. I was just letting people know that the one horse didn't die right away. I have no idea what has happened since. I tried looking online earlier but the newspapers online here charge to read online articles after so many and limit what you can do. I will probably try again in morning but it really seems they don't report too many incidents from fair unless they affect lots like the new strain of swine flu that went thru.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## AlexS (Aug 9, 2010)

poppy1356 said:


> Who?


Not you, I was talking about the OP.


----------



## aforred (May 12, 2010)

In app shows, barrels is always called Camas Prairie Stump race, and poles is referred to as Nez Perce Stake race. At bigger shows, and when the arena is large enough, we run horse against horse. There are rules that help minimize these kinds of accidents, but as with any horse-related activity, accidents are going to happen.

And just to point out, we don't do it for spectators. We do it because our horses are supposed to be fast, consistent, and have stamina. 

It is incredibly sad, and I'm praying for everyone involved.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Critter sitter (Jun 2, 2012)

i can not find anything on like (news Wise) on this other than another forum that the OP known as (dare to dream) postedthe same story..


----------



## NeuroticMare (Jan 8, 2012)

No news report, I was sitting there watching it. There is a lot on Minnesota Horses on Facebook from first hand encounters as well if you wish to join that group.


----------



## BigStallion (Sep 2, 2012)

thats terible!


----------



## faye (Oct 13, 2010)

Horses can and do live through skull fractures. Reeco fractured his galloping head first into a brick wall, he was absolutly fine after we gained controll of the swelling (steroids) and a week or 2's rest and he was back in light work. 
Reeco's accident doesnt seem as serious as this poor horses but it hopefully gives hope to those involved.


----------



## nikelodeon79 (Mar 3, 2008)

Wow, how tragic!

The wildest thing I saw happen was at our local county fair. A pair of horses/riders were doing the "ribbon race" (where each rider takes one end of a ribbon and is supposed to circle the barrel and come back without breaking the ribbon. This pair ended up breaking the ribbon, so they decided to race back for fun. The girl didn't tell her horse to stop at the end, apparently assuming he would just stop. He got to the fence and decided to try and jump it. He collided with the fence and the rider went up and over, landing squarely on her head. We all thought she had a broken neck but she ended up being fine. The horse was thankfully fine, as well.


----------



## nikelodeon79 (Mar 3, 2008)

Here is the story "from the horses's mouth" (sorry for the bad pun), as posted by one of the riders involved on the Minnesota Horses page:



> Jordan posted this this morning. As I know a lot of you already know, or have heard of what happened tonight. But for those of you that where not there. Here is what happened. Both myself and Rachel where running Stump Race and on the way home from the third barrel her horse started coming down the wrong side. I saw her coming so I tried to turn the other way. But both horses where going to fast to get out of each others way. We hit head on.
> 
> Koda immediately started coughing up blood from his nose and his mouth. He tried to get up but could not get his footing. So we decided to keep him on the ground for his safety and ours. The vet was rite there to assess him and give him fluids and some other things that he needed. He then started to feel a lot better and we got him on his feet. He walked in the trailer and was standing and stable.
> 
> ...


Link: https://www.facebook.com/groups/26361914587/


----------



## poppy1356 (Jan 18, 2012)

^^^Thank you for that. I am not a part of that facebook group so I couldn't get to that.


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

So basically, the one rider WASN'T 'waving to a friend in the stands' as posted by the OP. Way to demonize one of the riders whose horse was hurt.


----------



## nikelodeon79 (Mar 3, 2008)

Speed Racer said:


> So basically, the one rider WASN'T 'waving to a friend in the stands' as posted by the OP. Way to demonize one of the riders whose horses was hurt.


Well... I can't say for sure because I wasn't there, but that wasn't the story told on the FB page.


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

Knowing this particular OP, I'm sure she's the ONLY one who came to that conclusion for nothing more than the shock value.


----------



## NeuroticMare (Jan 8, 2012)

It was not for shock value, I was sitting directly on the line. The teenage girls in front of me yelled to him "stop looking at her (other rider) and just ride" and he did.


----------



## aforred (May 12, 2010)

From all accounts, these are great horse people who are handling this situation with a lot of grace. Yes, they were involved in a horrible accident, but they, their families, and volunteers immediately went to work to help the horses and riders. And apparently, some of the other gamers had to help clear the way for the evacuation of at least one of the horses. I'm not sure exactly why, but the trailer was blocked in and the cops had to get involved. 

One of the things I love about showing apps, and especially games, is the people you get to show with. Everyone wants to help everyone else, and a lot of lifelong friendships have been forged among the fiercest competitors.

From what both riders have posted on FB as of last night, everybody is doing okay. R is out of the hospital: she said she and her horse are both very sore, but no broken bones. And you can read above what J had to say.

I will continue to pray for everyone involved.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

*risks in competing*

You do sometimes have to stand back and get things into perspective. Competitions - in fact all aspects of riding are really about taking calculated risks, its when negligence is involved and horses and riders get injured & killed that it goes from 'well its a chance we take' to 'that should never have happened
I have competed in mounted games, jumping, cross country & hunted many times and apart from some sprained tendons, a few cuts and bruises on the horses and general minor injuries to myself I escaped pretty well
On the other hand I watched one wonderful horse I owned being shot when its hind leg was shattered after a kick in the field from a 13.2 bully pony, a talented young horses back injured beyond repair when another horse reared up in the field and landed on him, a young horse pushed into a busy road when a motorcyclist who was coming around a blind bend way too fast skidded and ran into the back of us - she fortunately survived though god only knows how. I fractured my skull out on a quiet hack/trail ride when my horse trippped over something and kicked my head as I lay on the floor when he tried to jump over me
More people are injured and killed on the roads every day driving cars
This was a terrible thing to happen but living is a dangerous business


----------



## poppy1356 (Jan 18, 2012)

For those that wanted an update on the guys horse, I have deleted out names.

"I would just like to give a formal update...
He is still in critical condition as they are pumping fluids/pain med/anti inflammatory's in him. He did fracture his jaw 8" on the left side. As of now the bones are all aligned just cracked. It would be very easy for him to displace it however and if he does than he will need surgery. Otherwise he is very sore and trying to recover from his ...concussion. The vets have been very straight forward about how fast he could go downhill but he is such a fighter I have strong faith and hopes he will pull through and make a full recovery! "


----------



## Allison Finch (Oct 21, 2009)

Folks, I am posting this as a warning. What happens OFF the forum, *stays* off the forum. Leave the personal dramas off of this thread. If you have a problem, here, report it (as has been done) and we will discuss whatever the issues are.

Any more off forum personal jabs will also be dealt with.


----------



## Roperchick (Feb 1, 2010)

jeesh. glad both horses are doing better(ish). and that they are being taken care of.

it doesnt really matter right now HOW it happened...it DID happen, and they sound (from what ive read...and of course the internet NEVER lies) both families are doing everything possible for their horses.


----------

